# تحويل ملفات Word الى PDF



## mohammedkhairy (20 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​
لاحظت ان كثير من اخوانى الاعضاء يبحثون كثيرا عن برامج للتحويل من Word الى صيغة PDF مع العلم ان الكثير من تلك البرامج برامج تجريبية وليست كاملة وتضع فى الملف دعاية للبرنامج مما يشوة من الملف 
لماذا نبحث عن تلك البرامج وقد قامت شركة مايكروسوفت باصدار برنامج رائع ومجانى لحفظ الملفات بصيغة PDF الى جوار الصيغ الاخرى المعروفة
لقد قمت بتجربة البرنامج على الاوفيس 2007 فقط ولا اعلم ان كان يعمل على الاصدارات السابقة ام لا
كل ماعليك تحميل البرنامج وتنصيبه فقط وعند حفظ الملف اختر الحفظ بامتداد PDF
عذرا على الاطاله 

تحميل البرنامج من هنا 

تحميل

او من المرفقات​


----------



## mohammedkhairy (20 يونيو 2009)

ولا كلمة شكر
شكراااااا


----------



## بابلغيث (20 يونيو 2009)

شكرا محمد على هذا المجهود


----------



## Eng_M1986 (20 يونيو 2009)

الملف اصلا عباره عن باتش مخصوص لاوفيس 2007 النسخه الاولى 
بعد كده تم دمجه فى الاصدار sp 2
يعنى مش هيشتغل فعلا الا ع اوفيس 2007
بس بصراحه هو تحفه


----------



## hadjira (23 يونيو 2009)

Merci mon frère, tu mérite mes sceinceres salutations


----------



## kehh (23 يونيو 2009)

مع احترامي
المعظم بعرف
المشكله بتحويل pdf للوورد


----------



## eccnw (23 يونيو 2009)

مشكور يااخي على جهدك


----------



## بسام.م.ب (24 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله بك


----------



## essamrn (24 يونيو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng.amani (24 يونيو 2009)

هل استطيع من خلاله تحويل ال PDF الى word


----------



## خالد الأزهري (24 يونيو 2009)

eng.amani قال:


> هل استطيع من خلاله تحويل ال PDF الى word





> مع احترامي
> المعظم بعرف
> المشكله بتحويل pdf للوورد



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يمكن الاستفادة من هذا البرنامج 
 تحويل الكتابة المصورة إلى كتابة نصية (قابلة للتحرير) Word 

وأنصح بالاطلاع على مواضيع الاخ ياسر لاشين لأن فيها الكثير من البرامج المفيدة جدا...


----------



## زاد أحمد (24 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

شكرا للجمع على الردود الطيبة 
فيما يخص التحويل من وورد الى pdf , يمكن استعمال برنامج save as pdf xps يدمج مع برنامج الوورد مباشرة ومجرب ويعمل 100% , وذلك من خلال save as ثم pdf ou xps 
البرنامج موجود في المرفقات 

والسلام عليكم 
.​


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (24 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله بك*​


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (24 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ... بس اخي محمد محمود خيري و اخي زاد احمد هذا البرنامج لا يشتغل الا مع ورد 2007 
اذا امكن اذا اكو برنامج يشتغل على الاصدار 2003 او 1997 و لكم جزيل الشكر و الاحترام


----------



## أبو أحمد الغزاوي (7 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله
كنت ابحث في الغوغل عن الموضوع فأرشدني غوغل لهنا
وسجلت الدخول فقط لأقول
شكراً شكراً .. شكراً ... شكراً


----------



## شادي يس (7 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا البرنامج


----------



## Abo Fares (7 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً على هذه الحلول الجميلة... ولو أن الأمر أبسط من ذلك بكثير، كما أرشدنا الزملاء منذ فترة بتنصيب برنامج Adobe Acrobat Professional 

لكم جميـــعاً تحيـــاتي..​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (7 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا -ومشكورين جميعاً


----------



## الكترونيات تطبيقة (7 يوليو 2009)

يعطيك العافية 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kehraman (7 يوليو 2009)

*مرحبا*

يا جماعة في برنامج خاص وأسمه (روز رايس ) وهو شغلتوا إنوا يحول من pdf الى word و الشغل عليه كتير سهل


----------



## civil_gehad (10 يوليو 2009)

والله شغل اكتر من رائع 
ومجهود اروع 
شكرا وجزالك الله كل خير


----------



## odwan (10 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وهذا والله مانبحث عنه منذ مدة طويلة
ألف شكر وتقدير لك أخي الكريم
جاري التحميل والتجربة ..................


----------



## caber128 (10 يوليو 2009)

مششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررر


----------



## كوردستان (10 يوليو 2009)

thanks alot 
thanks alot​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (10 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا.....................


----------



## ورد النيل (10 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك.............


----------



## Eng_hamoud2002 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

جزاكم اللة خير اخي الحبيب وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## jirar (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (27 ديسمبر 2009)

متاز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مرام الامورة (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على هالمجهود


----------



## mohammedkhairy (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لكل الاعضاء على ردودكم الهادفة


----------



## life for rent (28 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د.محبس (29 ديسمبر 2009)

لا يوجد رابط


----------



## mohammedkhairy (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*اعادة رفع رابط البرنامج*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*عذرا ولكن يبدو ان ادارة الموقع قد حذفت الملف لعدم تنزيله من فترة وقد أعدت رفعه من جديد *


*حمل البرنامج*​


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (30 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخوة الكرام
هذة الخاصية موجودة فى اوفيس 2010 الجديد فبعد عمل الملف فى الوورد يمكنك اختيار الامتداد pdf
بكل سهولة
مع خالص شكرى


----------



## المحطة الكاملة (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سمير شربك (30 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومات قيمة شكرا للجميع


----------



## eng.noor78 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير ..................


----------



## بو نايف 1919 (7 فبراير 2010)

*شكر وتقدير*

ابو حميد الله يكثر خيرك على البرنامج - وادعو الله ان يكون شغال بشكل جيد


----------



## mohammedkhairy (7 فبراير 2010)

المحطة الكاملة قال:


> شكرا جزيلا





سمير شربك قال:


> معلومات قيمة شكرا للجميع





eng.noor78 قال:


> مشكور وجزاك الله خير ..................





بو نايف 1919 قال:


> ابو حميد الله يكثر خيرك على البرنامج - وادعو الله ان يكون شغال بشكل جيد




شكرا لكم جميعاً
بارك الله فيكم
واتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## krypton (7 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## amr osheiba (7 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عصام صايغ (8 فبراير 2010)

لقد قمت بتحميل البرنامج وجربته علي اوفيس2003 ولم يعمل ذكرت هذا للتاكيد علي كل شكرا جزيلا لك ساقوم بتنزيل اوفيس 2007 من اجل عيون هذا البرنامج


----------



## مهندس محمد سلامة (8 فبراير 2010)

برنامج قيم ، بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## mohammedkhairy (9 فبراير 2010)

عصام صايغ قال:


> لقد قمت بتحميل البرنامج وجربته علي اوفيس2003 ولم يعمل ذكرت هذا للتاكيد علي كل شكرا جزيلا لك ساقوم بتنزيل اوفيس 2007 من اجل عيون هذا البرنامج





مهندس محمد سلامة قال:


> برنامج قيم ، بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم



جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم 
الان يوجد فى اوفيس 2010 حفظ الملفات بصيغة pdf مدمجة مع البرنامج
أتمنى لكم التوفيق والنجاح الدائم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## زهير موسى (12 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا أخ على الجهد و أتمنى أن يعمل معى


----------



## k-khi-ingenieur (12 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا محمد على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## مروة مد نى (12 فبراير 2010)

ألف شكر يا باشمهندس فعلاً ملف رائع , وأرجو الا تقلق من هدوء الأعضاء فى عدم الرد السريع :20: :20:


----------



## mohammedkhairy (12 فبراير 2010)

k-khi-ingenieur قال:


> *شكرا محمد على هذا المجهود*​





مروة مد نى قال:


> ألف شكر يا باشمهندس فعلاً ملف رائع , وأرجو الا تقلق من هدوء الأعضاء فى عدم الرد السريع :20: :20:


*

شكرا على مروركم وجزاكم الله خيراً:77:*​


----------



## محمودشمس (13 فبراير 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## العبقرية (14 فبراير 2010)

المهندسين الكرام السلام
ارجو افادتى عن كيفية تحويل ملف pdf( صورة) الى ملف word للتغير فيها والتعديل على الكتابة مباشرة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## alialbasri (14 فبراير 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مش لاقي (14 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## mohammedkhairy (26 فبراير 2010)

محمودشمس قال:


> الف الف شكر





alialbasri قال:


> مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا





مش لاقي قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير .





أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم



جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم
شكرا على مروركم وردودكم::56:


----------



## mohammedkhairy (26 فبراير 2010)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك



جزاك الله خيرا أختنا سنا الاسلام وبارك فيكى وزادك علما ونفعاُ :14:
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## s7a7f (6 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووور يااااااااا اخوي 
من زمان وانا ابحث عن هذا البرنامج


----------



## majdiabdo (24 مارس 2010)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## احسان العبيدي (26 أغسطس 2010)

كل الشكر والتقدير اليكم ورمضان كريم عليكم وكل عام وانتم بألف خير وعافية


----------



## mohammedkhairy (27 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا لكم جميعا
رمضان كريم


----------



## mdsayed (27 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الوزان1 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*برنامج تحويل ملفات Word الى PDF*

شكرا لكم علي هذا البرنامج


----------



## الوزان1 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا مرة اخري علي البرنامج


----------



## يونس الدايمي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررر أخي العزيز 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## amr awad (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكر ياباشا دا انا بدور عليه من زمان


----------



## wmahroos (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف الف خير على هذا المجهود فقد بحثت كثير على هذا البرنامج


----------



## rorors (10 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووور جدا


----------



## lostlove515 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

thnks so much gazak alllah khira


----------



## eng_mohamedabdrabo (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## walid1963 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

ألف شكر يالغالي


----------



## احمد الشاحذي (5 مارس 2011)

شكرا كثيرا على البرنامج


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (5 مارس 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## استشاري وليد (30 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير موضوع اكثر من رائع تستحق الشكر والثناء


----------



## meky20032003 (2 أبريل 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## محمد كمال الكيلاني (2 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hiba.a (2 مايو 2011)

*شكراً لك على هذا الملف وبارك الله بك 
قمت بتجريبه على ملف وورد لاحظت أن خاصية ضبط الكلمات أحياناً لا تكون فعالة بعد تحويل الملف إلى pdf أي في الوورد المقطع قد ضبط وبعد تحويل الملف لـ PDF يزول ضبط المقطع ، ما العمل ؟ *​


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (2 مايو 2011)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## ABOUNOURANE (2 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك وهل يتم بنفس البرنامج تحويل الملفات من pdf إلى word


----------



## ايسر عباس (27 مايو 2011)

الك الشكر يا طيب


----------



## عمرو فرج ذكى (27 مايو 2011)

اشكرك اخى على هذه الافادة


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (29 مايو 2011)

*أحسنت وأحسن الله إليك* ​


----------



## المهندس النحيف (29 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohammedsharaby (30 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله بك​


----------



## احمد الشاحذي (29 أغسطس 2011)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــكرا كثيــــــــــــــــــــرا على البرنامج يا ستاذ محمد


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (2 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخوية الكريم


----------



## pinar (2 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا ................................


----------

